

Dolphins [may] call each other by name - bluesmoon
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20874-dolphins-call-each-other-by-name.html

======
wccrawford
No, they 'may' imitate each others' signature whistles as a way to get their
attention. They aren't sure. About anything, apparently. They even say so.

~~~
bluesmoon
updated title to make it clearer :)

